# Morning Sickness following IVF



## Lizziehart (Oct 14, 2009)

I am a BFP  with my 2nd attempt of IVF (Bourn Hall) and I am currently 7 1/2 weeks pregnant. I have been suffering from really bad morning sickness for the last 2 weeks now  . I have a colleague at work that has a 2 year old from IVF and said that her morning sickness was really bad too. 

She believes that people who have undergone IVF have worse sickness because of the progesterone pessaries (crinone gel) that you take following your treatment. Progesterone poisoning she calls it! And at the moment it feels like she is right.

However I would like to know if there is any truth in the matter and what I can do to ease the symptoms of the sickness. I have looked at load of 'self help' websites but I have gone off food all together and it is a real struggle to eat anything, let alone find something I like to eat!

Many thanks,
Lizzie


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

poor you, morning sickness is really horrid. The drugs affect everyone in different ways, see if you can snack on anything you can manage. You need to keep your blood sugar level as stable as possible. try nibbling a biscuit before you even lift your head off the pillow, wear travel sickness bands and snack on little bits of anything you can manage. The most important thing, is to keep drinking, even if its just a few mouthfuls of water every hour. Hopefully you'll begin to feel better soon

Take care x


----------

